# Jericho 10/25/2006 (S01E06) "9:02"



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Well, I really was expecting something better, but at least the town seems to have broken their resistance to reality and is getting ready to face the hard truth ahead about just staying alive.

They really need to set up their own judge/legal system, though, before they have more than they can deal with. That tiny little cell isn't gonna hold more than 20 or 30 people, and that's if you pack 'em like sardines.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

0:00 Beginning of ep
0:01 Boring subplot
0:15 Boring subplot
0:30 Boring subplot
0:45 Boring subplot
0:55 What's this? What exciting thing is happening now? Oh wait, it's just the whole town harvesting corn. Never mind. 


Mayor Dad at very beginning of ep:"The nearest missile silos are at least 100 miles from here in Wyoming. " Oh really? So there are NO missiles in Kansas? Really???


What was with IRS lady? "Well, I am still the government to you. You still owe the government a bazillion tax dollars."

Cut to 20 mintues later. "Oh, yeah, I paid some guys to steal the pesticide." 
WHAT???

So the EMP fried all circuit boards. Okay. So doesn't anyone have a car made before 1980, or an older tractor that they could use? I know that a lot of farms use older trucks and farm equipment. C'mon.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Boring indeed. Did this episode serve any purpose other than to introduce another bad guy? It's awfully early in this show for them to be showing filler like this.


----------



## chronatog7 (Aug 26, 2004)

Agreed.
I DO NOT WANT to watch another "Smallville". They even started advertising the music at the end of the ep (a la WB). I want to see interaction between people on a neo-post apocalistic world.

When the convenience store kid grew at pair of "Huevos" to confront people and join a gang? 

You can tell the writers did not have anything else plan with the "2 weeks later" segment. It mas made only to point out the lack of resources.

Nice beginning 5 minutes - Boring the next 55.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Weak. Very Weak.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I just want to see Dale "dork kid" nail that hot rich chick. Only thing that keeps me watching.

And when the IRS lady hooks up with the radiation farmer I will offically vomit.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

How would an EMP make a Rolex stop? Aren't they purely mechanical?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

"...its rugganized..."


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Please kill the IRS lady. She's the Lana Lang of Jericho.

Someone used the word "cohort". When's the last time you used the word "cohort" in a casual conversation?

Missiles taking off cause earth tremors 100+ miles away?

I'm not going to delete the season's pass yet, but this show b-l-o-w-s. Such a disappointment. This could have been a pretty good show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Someone used the word "cohort". When's the last time you used the word "cohort" in a casual conversation?


Probably last week. But then again, I am literate. My friends and I use "big words" like that all the time. Others like "ilk" and "cronies."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

lame episode.

And now they are back to the "where was Jake" thing. Boring. I don't care. And the "cliffhanger" from this episode revolves around someone from Jakes past. Boring.

What was good? There is some lawlessness settling in. People had complained there wasn't any. That should make them happy.

The picture Hawkins used to put himself into the photo with his family. I bet all the other people were his fellow "agents" or whatever the hell he is.

I want more Hawkins.

Oh, yeah.. If Dale nails the blonde hottie chick, that will be a good score.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Did anyone else see Beth Grant (she plays the store lady, Gracie Leigh) on Earl last week? At least she got some Earl lovin' before the world went KA-BOOM!!!! LOL


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Well, there was SOME good tonight:

The bar was empty. Finally!

We learned how Dale moved the supplies from the train. We got an answer!

We saw Hawkins' map. I identified the following cities as being pinned: DC, Atlanta, Dallas, Chicago, Denver, and San Diego. There were more, but I couldn't make them out. 

Dad, is he a good man or a bad man? Honey, there's no such thing.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

drew2k said:


> We learned how Dale moved the supplies from the train. We got an answer!


I was only half paying attention during the show. How did he do it??


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

I think that he got the help of the "Survivalists" to move the stuff from the train.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

scottykempf said:


> I think that he got the help of the "Survivalists" to move the stuff from the train.


oh.. that's it??

I guess I didn't miss much.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Whatever happened to the TV feed of the US labeled podium? I was waiting for someone to come on and spill the beans... all we got was "2 weeks later" after an EMP. BAH! I wanted some Presidential action.

Jake, YOU'RE NOT THAT GUY ANYMORE! Color me intrigued as to who got killed and why? And, one guy comes back from his voyage next week. Just enough for me to tune in again.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Whatever happened to the TV feed of the US labeled podium? I was waiting for someone to come on and spill the beans... all we got was "2 weeks later" after an EMP. BAH! I wanted some Presidential action.
> 
> Jake, YOU'RE NOT THAT GUY ANYMORE! Color me intrigued as to who got killed and why? And, one guy comes back from his voyage next week. Just enough for me to tune in again.


Well, after an EMP we likely weren't gonna see a Presidential press conference.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

scottykempf said:


> So the EMP fried all circuit boards. Okay. So doesn't anyone have a car made before 1980, or an older tractor that they could use? I know that a lot of farms use older trucks and farm equipment. C'mon.


There was at least one car driving in this episode ... Unfortunately, it was an editing mistake and not part of the show. This occurred behind Stanley on the Farm when Bill was looking for the Pesticide.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

So, this laptop not only survived the EMP but can communicate from a basement safe room?

....a safe room that Hawkins went to so much trouble to build then left UNLOCKED  for his daughter to snoop around in?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I dont understand...something hit X miles away in denver but things worked ok (ie not EMP'd so that means it can't travel that far). What hit jericho this episode that I missed? 

and I think it's soooo cool that husks are watertight so the corn didnt get any moisture in there. They should use husks as scuba suits if they are that impenetrable.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Well, there was SOME good tonight:
> 
> The bar was empty. Finally!
> 
> ...


You said everything I was going to say, minus one thing.

At least this episode was a little more realistic honestly. It seemed more like a normal kansas town with a disaster to deal with. I think they needed this episode to remove the "denial" factor people seem to have been going through. I didn't buy Hawkins laptop being rugganized. I also have no doubt that by now a normal town would have set up it's own court system, they wouldn't be relying on other towns or other court systems to help them figure it out.

Oh and whoever said something about older tractors or farm equipment. You haven't been to farm country lately!!


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> How would an EMP make a Rolex stop? Aren't they purely mechanical?


[whisper]It's not a real Rolex!  [/whisper] Question is whether she was stupid enough to think it was, and what she actually paid for it...



Odds Bodkins said:


> Jake, YOU'RE NOT THAT GUY ANYMORE! Color me intrigued as to who got killed and why?


Sounded like Jake was supposed to help Mitch and another guy rob someone/someplace. Jake backed out, and Mitch wound up getting arrested. Presumably the other kid got shot in the attempt.



MacThor said:


> So, this laptop not only survived the EMP but can communicate from a basement safe room?


I think the laptop's link went out with the EMP, the last line looked like "End of Transmission". Still leaves the question of how it was connected to his, ahem, "cohorts", since he obviously wasn't using the satellite-dish.



newsposter said:


> I dont understand...something hit X miles away in denver but things worked ok (ie not EMP'd so that means it can't travel that far). What hit jericho this episode that I missed?
> 
> and I think it's soooo cool that husks are watertight so the corn didnt get any moisture in there. They should use husks as scuba suits if they are that impenetrable.


Yeah a significant EMP should have been associated with some kind of large explosion in the distance, unless of course there's some new "Goldeneye" technology we don't know about. As for the corn, I'd say that's good old-fashioned wishful thinking born out of desperation. Of course if there wasn't really any fallout to begin with...

(BTW, Sorry for the mega-post; looks like I'm just full of [answers] today!  )


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

A significant EMP requires detonation at high altitude. 20-40 kilometers is the figure I've generally seen. 

I think they got this one right.

Al


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

This episode was mostly lame, but they did sprinkle in enough stuff to make it interesting.

Hawkins is a government agent...or perhaps lying?

Jake was running with a bad crew before...and said crew killed someone.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

acvthree said:


> A significant EMP requires detonation at high altitude. 20-40 kilometers is the figure I've generally seen.
> 
> I think they got this one right.
> 
> Al


Okay, so you think they couldn't see the detonation from that altitude? We are talking nukes, here, right?

In any case I think it's obvious that the missile launches were associated with the EMP; too much of a coincidence otherwise (although this _is_ tv...). So the question becomes: Were the missiles sent up in response to the second-wave attack? Or were _they_ the attack? Just because they came from our silos doesn't mean that we necessarily had control over them at that point. For that matter, the fact that Hawkins knew about the original attack in time to move his family suggests that some faction in the government may have been involved (maybe even _his_ faction!).


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> How would an EMP make a Rolex stop? Aren't they purely mechanical?


Only the fake ones that are electronic,lol


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

dcheesi said:


> Okay, so you think they couldn't see the detonation from that altitude? We are talking nukes, here, right?
> 
> In any case I think it's obvious that the missile launches were associated with the EMP; too much of a coincidence otherwise (although this _is_ tv...). So the question becomes: Were the missiles sent up in response to the second-wave attack? Or were _they_ the attack? Just because they came from our silos doesn't mean that we necessarily had control over them at that point. For that matter, the fact that Hawkins knew about the original attack in time to move his family suggests that some faction in the government may have been involved (maybe even _his_ faction!).


There was an explosion at the time of the EMP. (When the mayor said help is not on the way.)

Could've been an enemy attack, we have no idea. Missles were in route so we sent ours? Ours were in route so they sent theres? Who knows...


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I agree it was a pretty weak episode. I saw an explosion in the sky when the power went out. The only real good in the episode is the people are finally coming to grips with the situation. I am sure that hawkins is a goverment agent the question is what government.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Nothing like a little father-daughter bonding while using Vanilla Ice CD's as target practice....


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

MacThor said:


> Nothing like a little father-daughter bonding while using Vanilla Ice CD's as target practice....


I jokingly said "WORD TO YA MUTHA!" after she shot the CD. 

I can remember doing something kinda similar: we made rollers in physics class and used CDs as the wheels. I remember the MC Hammer CD was one of the wheels.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

drew2k said:


> We saw Hawkins' map. I identified the following cities as being pinned: DC, Atlanta, Dallas, Chicago, Denver, and San Diego. There were more, but I couldn't make them out.


What I found interesting was that in one shot, you saw all those cities you mentioned. Then the camera angle changed and passed over the map again and this time there were pins in New Orleans and St. Louis (and Detroit, I think) that weren't there in the first shot. Very strange.

This show is just so CBS. It's an interesting concept that's executed poorly, but just interesting enough to keep people watching.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I only noticed this a moment ago when opening this thread: What is the significance of the episode title, "9:02"? Is that when the EMP shut down all electronics?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

drew2k said:


> I only noticed this a moment ago when opening this thread: What is the significance of the episode title, "9:02"? Is that when the EMP shut down all electronics?


Yes.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Wow, this was the most boring episode yet. Stealing horses and pesticide? Oooo, exciting stuff! During the last half I was really just waiting for it to end.

Parts of the corn crop are infested so he needs to either A) use pesticide on all crops, B) burn the infested crops, or C) harvest the good crops. He starts B, then aborts that and starts C, then A becomes an option and it seems stupid that B and C were even started. I am confused.

This episode was such a bag of suck that I was waiting for the big cliffhanger at the end that would hook me in for next week, but it never came.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

Hey, they finally put another webisode up. The first one is not back, but this one is a much better produced video.

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/jericho/digital.php


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

A lot on this show is boring but I'm still tuning it to see who was responsible for the attacks.

When Hawking was on his laptop he asked someone a question like, Was that theirs or ours? I took that to mean the launched missles. If that's what he's referring to it sounds like someone took control of our missle silo's since those were obviously launched in the US. Then the EMP came, which could mean another bomb was detonated on US soil somewhere close to Jericho? Or that an EMP went off in the atmosphere to take out the missles that were launched?

J


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

brott said:


> Hey, they finally put another webisode up. The first one is not back, but this one is a much better produced video.
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/jericho/digital.php


Don't you mean webumentary? 

I think that's what the CBS promo after last night's episode called it. LOL!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

jwjody said:


> Then the EMP came, which could mean another bomb was detonated on US soil somewhere close to Jericho? Or that an EMP went off in the atmosphere to take out the missles that were launched?
> 
> J


It means that "ruggedized" notebook is pretty amazing to not only withstand EMP, but to withstand EMP _while the ruggedized part is open and the notebook turned on_! Where can I get me one of those?

Greg


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

gchance said:


> It means that "ruggedized" notebook is pretty amazing to not only withstand EMP, but to withstand EMP _while the ruggedized part is open and the notebook turned on_! Where can I get me one of those?


The same place you get the imaging software where you can copy and paste a person into a photo with two clicks of a mouse.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

drew2k said:


> Don't you mean webumentary?
> 
> I think that's what the CBS promo after last night's episode called it. LOL!


I noticed that as well .. Just referring to it the way they used to


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

DLiquid said:


> The same place you get the imaging software where you can copy and paste a person into a photo with two clicks of a mouse.


4, it was definitely 4. I could do it in Photoshop in about 10. 

Greg


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Flip, Clip, Drag, Drop or Flip, Clip, Copy, Paste.

Followed of course by Step 5, "smile".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I woke up this morning on the couch and tried to remember what I was watching when I fell asleep. I remembered watching Jericho, but couldn't remember if there was some sort of cliffhanger or not. So I fired up the TiVo and went towards the end of the episode. Turns out I fell asleep for the night right in the middle of the corn harvesting scene. 

Way to keep your viewers excited and on the edge of their seat, Jericho.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

scottykempf said:


> Did anyone else see Beth Grant (she plays the store lady, Gracie Leigh) on Earl last week? At least she got some Earl lovin' before the world went KA-BOOM!!!! LOL


I did notice that. And thanks to your post I finally remembered to look her up on IMDB to find out what movie I knew her from... Sordid Lives. She's Sissy!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I laughed at "The husks kept the corn safe from the fallout." Then the whole rest of the episode I could not get over it. Here we have a guy who didn't take shelter from the radioactive rain, but now he's a radiation safety expert. Ummm, OK. 

So why exactly did they keep harvesting the corn after the pesticides were available? 

And why do we care about corn harvesting anyway?! So boooooring. Man, I just don't care about any of these people, at all, except Hawkins and his family. I liked the developments with the daughter, though of course it's hard to know if he is telling her the truth or not. 

Look, IRS lady, just sleep with the farmer guy already, or find another place to stay. All the hostility between them is so absurd -- I am sure there is someone else in town that would put her up, but instead of asking around she chooses to worm her way into the home of the one guy in town who can't stand her, so they can endlessly fight and bicker. Yeah, we get it, it's really displaced sexual tension (I am getting this from the writing, mind you, not the acting). Stop making us watch it. 

After the first 5 minutes I was so hopeful for a good episode, but, alas, it was not to be. Yet somehow I plan to tune in next week.  Hope springs eternal I guess.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

dcheesi said:


> Okay, so you think they couldn't see the detonation from that altitude? We are talking nukes, here, right?
> 
> In any case I think it's obvious that the missile launches were associated with the EMP; too much of a coincidence otherwise (although this _is_ tv...). So the question becomes: Were the missiles sent up in response to the second-wave attack? Or were _they_ the attack? Just because they came from our silos doesn't mean that we necessarily had control over them at that point. For that matter, the fact that Hawkins knew about the original attack in time to move his family suggests that some faction in the government may have been involved (maybe even _his_ faction!).


I actually thought I did see the detonation. No characters noted it, but I it was there.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

drew2k said:


> I only noticed this a moment ago when opening this thread: What is the significance of the episode title, "9:02"? Is that when the EMP shut down all electronics?


It's also, coincidentally, is the time that thousands of TiVo owners deleted their Season Passes.........


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

MacThor said:


> It's also, coincidentally, is the time that thousands of TiVo owners deleted their Season Passes.........


That would be fun to have some sort of real time graph of season pass activity.


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

Here's what puzzled me (ok one of the items) last night...when the cop when to the farm to look for the pesticide, why was he still wearing his radio mike? The assumption is the EMP fried it, so why wear it? Also can we assume he walked to the farm look? 

And if farm boy had taken it, how they hell would he have gotten it to the farm from town with no trucks working? It's not like it was one barrel.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

It looked like our own missiles were the EMP's, so why would we do that over our own country? Unless the silo controls are in the hands of the enemy. Maybe some one fumbled the Football.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> It looked like our own missiles were the EMP's, so why would we do that over our own country? Unless the silo controls are in the hands of the enemy. Maybe some one fumbled the Football.


Why do you say that... it would make just as much sense to think that our missile launches were in response to the the launch of a second attack that included that high atmo burst to create the EMP.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> It looked like our own missiles were the EMP's, so why would we do that over our own country? Unless the silo controls are in the hands of the enemy. Maybe some one fumbled the Football.


They showed an explosion in the air before all the electronics went dead. But if it was a regular nuke it would have been a gigantic explosion.


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

RickyL said:


> I actually thought I did see the detonation. No characters noted it, but I it was there.


The earlier conversation, I think, was someone asking why the was no EMP from the Denver explosion.

There wasn't because an EMP needs to be a high altitude explosion.

We saw some type of explosion in the atmospere that I was assuming was an EMP shot.

I agree with you that we did see an explosion (EMP) after we saw the launches. That EMP blast may or may not have been from our nukes. They could have passed each other.

Al


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Another question about the corn. He poured gasoline all over the corn, then the friendly townspeople show up so he never lit it. Does all that gasoline on the ground hurt the crop? Does it matter since that crop already had worms?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't think the gasoline will hurt the corn since they're picking it right away. I hope nobody drops a match while they're working. 

I guess you could eat field corn, but it would be really nasty.

The show does give you some idea of how hard it would be just to survive in this situation. And they're ignoring or glossing over a lot of the problems. I'll keep watching.


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> They showed an explosion in the air before all the electronics went dead. But if it was a regular nuke it would have been a gigantic explosion.


No fireball, but lots of other stuff...

***

As for Starfish Prime, because there is almost no air at an altitude of 400 kilometers, no fireball formation occurred, although manifold other notable effects did occur. About 1500 kilometers (930 statute miles) away in Hawaii, the Electromagnetic pulse created by the explosion was felt as three hundred street lights failed, television sets and radios malfunctioned, burglar alarms went off and power lines fused. On Kauai, EMP shut down telephone calls to the other islands by burning out the equipment used in a microwave link. Also, the sky in the Pacific region was illuminated by an artificial aurora for more than seven minutes. In part, these effects were predicted by Nicholas Christofilos, a scientist who had earlier worked on the Operation Argus high-altitude nuclear shots.

According to U.S. atomic veteran Cecil R. Coale, some hotels in Hawaii offered "rainbow bomb" parties on their roofs for Starfish Prime, contradicting some reports that the artificial aurora was unexpected. According to the U.S. Department of Energy's (DOE) Office of Scientific and Technical Information (OSTI), the aurora was also visible and recorded on film from the Samoan Islands, about 3200 kilometers (2000 statute miles) from Johnston Island.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Don't know if I'll keep watching. I wanted to like this show, but they're making it difficult for me.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Booo, I sixty second skipped though 60% of this episode. But I will be watching next week, call me a sucker


----------



## MikeSh (Feb 10, 2003)

This episode pretty much sucked. They harvest all the corn? Mix the bug infested with the non? Sure looked like it to me.

The horse thiefs wait until sonny and mom are working at the farm to steal the horses? Just wait until they leave. Why aren't more people packin iron? I'd sure be. Probably one on the hip and a rifle right handy. 

this show is getting pretty lame.

MikeS.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Anyone know why all the fire trucks run? They don't look that old?????


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What firetrucks? Are you confusing the last two episodes. The EMP was in the last episode. The firetrucks were in the episode prior.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Yes, right after I posted I realized i had screwed up.


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Missiles taking off cause earth tremors 100+ miles away?


I was three miles from a shuttle taking off and it didn't shake that much. I'm no expert, but I'll bet a shuttle has more power behind it than a missle 










-murray


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

Finally got to watching this episode:

The Good - No SuperJake moments! Okay there was the part where they arrested what'shisname but any star of a show like this would have done that. There wasn't any part where Jake pulls some obscure knowledge out of his head to save the whole town.

The Bad - The Rolex. Either this show is smart and missed a perfect opportunity to have Stanley laugh at Uncle Sam (I like that nick name) for buying a fake Rolex or the show is stupid and thinks viewer know the Rolex name brand but not anything about them. The Rolex is probably THE ONLY watch or clock for that matter (unless someone has an old Grandfather in town) that is working.

The Ugly - The crops. Didn't he say he would have to harvest today IF he couldn't get rid of the bugs? Wasn't that the point of burning that section of fields so he wouldn't have to harvest that day? And then he gets the pesticide so he wouldn't have to burn, nor harvest...and they still harvest?

Hope it gets better with age and practice cause for some bloody reason I can't stop watching.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

gchance said:


> It means that "ruggedized" notebook is pretty amazing to not only withstand EMP, but to withstand EMP _while the ruggedized part is open and the notebook turned on_! Where can I get me one of those?
> 
> Greg


Cheaper option would be to wrap your current laptop in cornhusks.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Another question about the corn. He poured gasoline all over the corn, then the friendly townspeople show up so he never lit it. Does all that gasoline on the ground hurt the crop? Does it matter since that crop already had worms?


The crop is protected from the gasoline by the corn husks. But how do the bugs penetrate the husks? I'm so confused.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, the corn husks protected the corn from the radiation too. So the Jericho-nians should just make suits made out of the corn husks, which will protect them from any further radiation!!


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Seriously though, consider the options. That farm is his livelihood. Does he have a responsibility to share his crops with the town? 

As a provider I would want to keep them all to myself and sell/trade them. AFAIC money has no worth anymore. Its all about goods. Is he morally obligated to share with the town, not expecting any return?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

danplaysbass said:


> Seriously though, consider the options. That farm is his livelihood. Does he have a responsibility to share his crops with the town?
> 
> As a provider I would want to keep them all to myself and sell/trade them. AFAIC money has no worth anymore. Its all about goods. Is he morally obligated to share with the town, not expecting any return?


If he doesn't do something reasonable, people will simply steal from him. He doesn't have the resources to guard the perimeter 24 hours a day. Further, he can't farm it alone anymore without machinery, so he's gonna need a lot of people helping regularly.


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

dswallow said:


> If he doesn't do something reasonable, people will simply steal from him. He doesn't have the resources to guard the perimeter 24 hours a day. Further, he can't farm it alone anymore without machinery, so he's gonna need a lot of people helping regularly.


Well you know they could set up Stanley's farm as a community farm. Everyone that can lend a hand does and then the food is distributed to those that need it. That would help everyone out. Stanley would get his farm up and running and the community would have food.

I know I've heard of this setup being used in practice somewhere. Trying to remember how it worked out...


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

jwjody said:


> A lot on this show is boring but I'm still tuning it to see who was responsible for the attacks.
> 
> When Hawking was on his laptop he asked someone a question like, Was that theirs or ours? I took that to mean the launched missles. If that's what he's referring to it sounds like someone took control of our missle silo's since those were obviously launched in the US. Then the EMP came, which could mean another bomb was detonated on US soil somewhere close to Jericho? Or that an EMP went off in the atmosphere to take out the missles that were launched?
> 
> J


It wasn't clear to me who was asking what when. The first line was asking what the target (of the missiles) was; the second line ("Our or theirs?") seemed to be a response to that first question. So it could be that both sides were firing at the same time.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

desulliv said:


> Cheaper option would be to wrap your current laptop in cornhusks.


 LOL


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Domandred said:


> Finally got to watching this episode:
> 
> The Good - No SuperJake moments! Okay there was the part where they arrested what'shisname but any star of a show like this would have done that. There wasn't any part where Jake pulls some obscure knowledge out of his head to save the whole town.
> 
> ...


You must have missed the part where the dorky grocery store kid was trying to get the guys who broke the store window. Jake told him that instead of trying to take care of it, he should call the cops. Or Jake.  

Rolexes are certainly not the only mechanical watches that are out there. There are many others.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

desulliv said:


> Cheaper option would be to wrap your current laptop in cornhusks.


Excuse me...

Muaaahahahahahahahahahahaha!

Thanks.

greg


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> You must have missed the part where the dorky grocery store kid was trying to get the guys who broke the store window. Jake told him that instead of trying to take care of it, he should call the cops. Or Jake.


Still doesn't really qualify as obscure knowledge SuperJake. Half the people I know would have done the same thing with someone they know. The other half would have helped the "dorky" kid beat up the "cool" kid.



> Rolexes are certainly not the only mechanical watches that are out there. There are many others.


I meant in Jericho, not in general. Though come to think of it there is probably quite a bit of those old windie watches that people haven't replaced with new fangled Timex Expeditions from the Walmart in Topeka.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

And why waste the gas to burn the corn


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

xuxa said:


> And why waste the gas to burn the corn


Well, it's not like they could suck it back out of the ground after it'd been poured on the crop.


----------



## fergiej (Oct 9, 2002)

Domandred said:


> The Good - No SuperJake moments! Okay there was the part where they arrested what'shisname but any star of a show like this would have done that. There wasn't any part where Jake pulls some obscure knowledge out of his head to save the whole town.
> .


While it didn't save the town or anyone in it, he was the first to say EMP. Everyone was asking "WTH was that?", SJ says, "EMP". I still think there is more to his disappearance than just a case of being associated with the "wrong" guys in town.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

fergiej said:


> I still think there is more to his disappearance than just a case of being associated with the "wrong" guys in town.


Most definitely. The hints in this episode about him running with the bad crowd were just misdirection.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> Most definitely. The hints in this episode about him running with the bad crowd were just misdirection.


Judging by the lack of the reaction I expected when he saw Hawkins with his own private Satellite uplink out back (episode before this one), I think the suprise may have something to do with Jake being in on Hawkins' conspiracy.

They seem to be good buddies now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Shawn95GT said:


> Judging by the lack of the reaction I expected when he saw Hawkins with his own private Satellite uplink out back (episode before this one), I think the suprise may have something to do with Jake being in on Hawkins' conspiracy.
> 
> They seem to be good buddies now.


Oh, I got exactly the opposite impression. He was VERY surprised to see Hawkins on the computer, he was VERY distrustful of Hawkins after that (which wouldn't make sense if they were in on it together), and I don't think they're all that close even now.

There have, however, been indications that Jake and Hawkins traveled in the same military circles, although they don't seem to have met (Hawkins had to look Jake up on the computer in order to get some leverage on him--leverage he still hasn't used).


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Suprised yes, but he didn't say anything to anyone?

Later Hawkins walks up and they just pair up to fight the fire? Who are the two guys who proclaimed EMP? 

I can't figure out what the heck Hawkins is doing with his file on the computer though - something with his passport and then looked like he might have augmented the rap sheet. 

I'm probly way off base - lol.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

DLiquid said:


> Parts of the corn crop are infested so he needs to either A) use pesticide on all crops, B) burn the infested crops, or C) harvest the good crops. He starts B, then aborts that and starts C, then A becomes an option and it seems stupid that B and C were even started. I am confused.


Yeah, that was odd. Earlier, farmer guy had implied that option A was the best option; however, when it became an option when Gracie brought him the pestecide, it seemed like C continued. I know this was not a major point in the show, but that was just such sloppy writing it was really distracting.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

This show really needs to focus more on developing the mystery behind who/what detonated the bombs and drop the story-of-the-week nonsense. This is one of those shows that could be good, and I can't imagine any decent writers or producers sitting back and being happy with some of the cheese it contains.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

xuxa said:


> And why waste the gas to burn the corn


What else are they going to do with it? All of the cars and generators are fried..


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> They showed an explosion in the air before all the electronics went dead. But if it was a regular nuke it would have been a gigantic explosion.


Actually nukes that are exploded outside the atmosphere do not do the whole giant fireball thing we are used to seeing when they are exploded in the atmosphere or underwater. The "fireball" is brief and not very spectacular. I thought they actually got the appearence of the blast that caused the EMP right for once.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

Well I watched this episode in about 15 minutes using FF. And that was too painful. Why do I watch this drivel?

Hopefully next week will improve or I think I will have to cancel my SP.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

first note - hawkings went to some website with Russian (Cyrillic) or Khazikstan looking alphabet on it in order to log into something deeper. They made pains to show that, what is up with that ?

and yes, I also though Jake did not seem all that curious about the equipment but just more surprised that Hawkings had the equipment. Jake seemed to know a good bit about it.

As for the Town - will someone stand up and say - hey I know, lets organize around the needs of the community. How about a group to catalog every resource we have and who owned it before the blasts. As also mentioned - get a tribunal up and running to deal with civil problems and more importantly * to decide how best to use the few resources left such as food, livestock and equipment. duhh *

then there is how to setup a line of defense (must be a few hunting rilfes around at least  ) and perhaps have guards around in good vantage points to keep an eye out. Did none of these yokels ever rent Mad Max


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

Tivortex said:


> Actually nukes that are exploded outside the atmosphere do not do the whole giant fireball thing we are used to seeing when they are exploded in the atmosphere or underwater. The "fireball" is brief and not very spectacular. I thought they actually got the appearence of the blast that caused the EMP right for once.


High altitude EMP blast...

http://www.answers.com/topic/high-altitude-nuclear-explosion


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Adam1115 said:


> What else are they going to do with it? All of the cars and generators are fried..


That brings up another gripe of mine... A previous episode had a very tense moment when the hospital generator was shut off for a bit, and now that doesn't seem to be an issue at all.

I wonder if the writers really wrote themselves into a hole with the EMP - or maybe they're content with having EMP exceptions along the way.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

And just what internet is Hawkins tying into anyway? In the one episode he was using a sat dish to connect somewhere, but how does he do it in his bomb shelter? I don't think that there was only one EMP to take out Jericho and surrounding states. Could not the EMP also have taken out any satellites in range? Okay, I'm thinking too much, just sit back and enjoy the show (if possible).


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

modnar said:


> That brings up another gripe of mine... A previous episode had a very tense moment when the hospital generator was shut off for a bit, and now that doesn't seem to be an issue at all.
> 
> I wonder if the writers really wrote themselves into a hole with the EMP - or maybe they're content with having EMP exceptions along the way.


Maybe the generator is has the same EMP protection as Hawking's laptop.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

He can always have a dish on the roof. Although if he did there wouldn't have been any reason to set one up in the yard. Although maybe he set it up in the yard to access a different Satellite than when he is in the basement. Wasn't he looking at Jakes government files in the yard? That would explain him setting up a portable dish in the yard to access some government satellite.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

RBlount said:


> Maybe the generator is has the same EMP protection as Hawking's laptop.


Oh yeah, I forgot about "ruggedizing".


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> And just what internet is Hawkins tying into anyway? In the one episode he was using a sat dish to connect somewhere, but how does he do it in his bomb shelter? I don't think that there was only one EMP to take out Jericho and surrounding states. Could not the EMP also have taken out any satellites in range? Okay, I'm thinking too much, just sit back and enjoy the show (if possible).


Oh yeah, that bugged me to: that what once required him to be outside with his satellite thing now can be done in the basement/bomb shelter. I guess it's just another example of the rules changing to make the show easier to write.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

earlier in the series he was doing it from the basement too. They never really explained why he needed the portable earth station.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I thought he was only communicating with someone from the basement; but from outside he was accessing some sort of hidden government database.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Okay, the cornhusks are waterproof and lead lined so they are radioactive proof... so give him that...

what about the ground? the soil should be soaked with radioactive water, which would uptake into the corn....

so lame

can't....
stop....
watching....


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

bruinfan said:


> what about the ground? the soil should be soaked with radioactive water, which would uptake into the corn....


They *tried* to address that by having farmer guy say something along the lines of the corn being mature enough where it won't take on much (any?) water.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Shawn95GT said:


> Suprised yes, but he didn't say anything to anyone?
> 
> This show has more in common with Lost than we thought. The rule about never telling anyone anything seems to be in play.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Domandred said:


> The Rolex is probably THE ONLY watch or clock for that matter (unless someone has an old Grandfather in town) that is working.


I saw a Timex ad once that showed a guy wearing a Timex, then a nuke going off, then his skeleton saying "Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'!" Are you saying that Timex *lied* to us?!


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

The thing that bugged me the most in the whole episode?

When Jake went out to "the old airfield on the edge of town" to get the horses. A couple episodes back they were insisting that more than anything the town needed information, so they sent people out in cars and *no* one thought to take one of the half-dozen Cesnas sitting out there and fly it as far as they could and back again???! Why?? Why, writers, have an airfield in the town *now*? Nice job making everyone in town seem abyssimally stupid!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

How many people have a pilots license? I personally only know one person with a license to fly. Plus was there fuel for the plane?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> How many people have a pilots license? I personally only know one person with a license to fly. Plus was there fuel for the plane?


I don't have a pilots license, but in a situation as depicted in Jericho (i.e.; catastrophic events have occurred), I would have no trouble flying.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

dswallow said:


> I don't have a pilots license, but in a situation as depicted in Jericho (i.e.; catastrophic events have occurred), I would have no trouble flying.


Taking off or landing might present a problem. 

You'd get an A for effort though.

phox


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> Taking off or landing might present a problem.


It really wouldn't.

(While I don't have and never have had a pilots license, I have flown, and I in one fashion or another have been involved in flight simulation and/or flight training software for over 20 years.)

But for anybody with even a rudimentary understanding of physics, flying (including landing and taking off) a small plane in good weather is something they could do easily enough.

Heck, even jocks manage to learn. Can't be that hard at all, can it?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

dswallow said:


> But for anybody with even a rudimentary understanding of physics, flying (including landing and taking off) a small plane in good weather is something they could do easily enough.


I think I could manage both taking off and landing,
but whether I could do either before I ran out of runway, that I'm not sure of.


dswallow said:


> Heck, even jocks manage to learn. Can't be that hard at all, can it?


I'm pretty sure that's a setup for a joke, but I don't believe enough time has elapsed, so I'll pass for now. 

phox


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> How many people have a pilots license? I personally only know one person with a license to fly. Plus was there fuel for the plane?


Well, had half a dozen or so planes (and I know we saw at least 3) and it's an *airfield* so they ought to have *some* kind of fuel supply (otherwise, why would anyone bother landing/keeping planes there?). Are we supposed to believe that 3-6 people flew planes into that airfield and then took their airplane fuel, left town, and went greater than, say, 60 miles away?

It would've been much easier for the writers to *not* have a scene at the "airfield on the edge of town" than raise questions like this.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Polcamilla said:


> It would've been much easier for the writers to *not* have a scene at the "airfield on the edge of town" than raise questions like this.


Agreed. Thanks for pointing out this other large plot-hole that I apparently blocked from my memory.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

NatasNJ said:


> And when the IRS lady hooks up with the radiation farmer I will offically vomit.


Is that because of the IRS lady or the radiation farmer? 

I think IRS lady is hot.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Dad, is he a good man or a bad man? Honey, there's no such thing.


Because there is no "man." There is only... ANIMAL! ROWR!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Sadara said:


> I didn't buy Hawkins laptop being rugganized.


Ruggedized laptops exist. I just don't buy that he was able to communicate over some type of network connection from his basement.

I also didn't understand why, in a previous episode, he felt the need to bring out his portable satellite dish when obviously he can communicate from his basement.

It seems that the writers are doing these things to further the "plot" without regard for logic.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Domandred said:


> Though come to think of it there is probably quite a bit of those old windie watches that people haven't replaced with new fangled Timex Expeditions from the Walmart in Topeka.


I have one of those "old windie watches." They are called "automatic" watches and have a small capacitor that keeps them running. They are also charged by a pendulum that takes advantage of your kinetic energy while wearing the watch. It is conceivable that a real Rolex could be disabled by an EMP, but unlikely.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

classicX said:


> It seems that the writers are doing these things to further the "plot" without regard for logic.


+1


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

classicX said:


> It seems that the writers are doing these things to further the "plot" without regard for logic.


Battlestar Galactica does the exact same kind of thing, and just as often, yet oddly many people (myself included) don't mind in BG, but it drives them crazy on Jericho.

(Although I'll confess, it took me the better part of a season to get over it on BG...)


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Battlestar Galactica does the exact same kind of thing, and just as often, yet oddly many people (myself included) don't mind in BG, but it drives them crazy on Jericho.
> 
> (Although I'll confess, it took me the better part of a season to get over it on BG...)


That could be because BSG is about a reality very far off from today, it's probably easier to swallow small inconsistencies when so much of the world that they are in is unfamiliar.

However, with Jericho, the show's premise could happen at any instant and it's probably something that most people have given thought to, even in passing, and without even seeing this show. Who can say that about BSG?

Personally, I find them both just minor annoyances. I have come to accept that most writers do not have the same memory as I do and just blow things like this off now. If I didn't I couldn't ever watch TV except for sports.

It does, however, bother me a lot more in books.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

classicX said:


> That could be because BSG is about a reality very far off from today, it's probably easier to swallow small inconsistencies when so much of the world that they are in is unfamiliar.


In my case, it's more that BG is so much better a show.

I know when I watch movies set in the Middle Ages (I'm a medieval historian by training), I can enjoy them no matter how much hash they make historically, as long as they're good movies. BG is a terrible science fiction show (in that it has terrible science), but it's good enough in other respects that I've come not to mind the bad science.

Jericho, on the other hand, has little to offer beyond bad science. If it weren't for the conspiracy plotline giving a faint glimmer of hope that something interesting might be going on, I would have dropped it weeks ago.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Battlestar Galactica does the exact same kind of thing, and just as often, yet oddly many people (myself included) don't mind in BG, but it drives them crazy on Jericho.
> 
> (Although I'll confess, it took me the better part of a season to get over it on BG...)


Once you can get past books, paper, printouts... everything that you write on... has cut corners and how that can only be a waste of resources to produce, then there's no real reason not to take everything else shown for what it is, too.

It's still a self-consistent Universe.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

classicX said:


> Ruggedized laptops exist. I just don't buy that he was able to communicate over some type of network connection from his basement.
> 
> I also didn't understand why, in a previous episode, he felt the need to bring out his portable satellite dish when obviously he can communicate from his basement.
> 
> It seems that the writers are doing these things to further the "plot" without regard for logic.


Yes, hardened computers exist. But I don't think that anyone of those are specifically hardened against EMP or are Nuke proof. They are just hardened against drops, water, dust, etc.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Once you can get past books, paper, printouts... everything that you write on... has cut corners and how that can only be a waste of resources to produce, then there's no real reason not to take everything else shown for what it is, too.
> 
> It's still a self-consistent Universe.


Uh, no. No, it's not.

The Spylons, e.g., make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Uh, no. No, it's not.
> 
> The Spylons, e.g., make no sense whatsoever.


Well, that part is based on a religion, so by definition it can't make any sense. See... they succeeded!


----------



## digdug (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm really close to pulling the trigger on the season pass for this show. The whole corn/horses/pesticide/library fire plot was a joke. The 'dilema' which Jake's brother is in between his Dr. wife and the bar tender seems to be another useless waste of a plot device. I find myself not caring at all about his struggle. 

God this just feels like it's going to be Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman meets Highway to Heaven. Sappy, sappy sappy. 

But yet I keep watching. Thank goodness for Hawkins and his cloak of mystique.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

digdug said:


> But yet I keep watching. Thank goodness for Hawkins and his cloak of mystique.


That is the one thing that keeps me coming back. Barely.


----------



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

digdug said:


> The 'dilema' which Jake's brother is in between his Dr. wife and the bar tender seems to be another useless waste of a plot device. I find myself not caring at all about his struggle.


I agree completely, in fact I was thinking how nice it would be if one of the women (and I don't even care which one) would pull a gun and kill the other two. We'd be rid of Jake's brother and his wife or the bartender. This just shows how much I care for any of the characters in this show.


----------



## digdug (Jan 13, 2004)

jimborst said:


> I agree completely, in fact I was thinking how nice it would be if one of the women (and I don't even care which one) would pull a gun and kill the other two. We'd be rid of Jake's brother and his wife or the bartender. This just shows how much I care for any of the characters in this show.


Do we even know what Jakes' brother does/did for a living? Wasn't he running for public office or something? He seems to do a lot of running around with a two way radio and running down to the bar for....coffee. He would be a no brainer 'red shirt' when it comes down to it.

On second thought we don't really know what Jake was doing before the crisis either. We know he was in San Diego at one point. How long was he gone? I've seen theories posted here that speculate he was in some branch of the service. If so, why not tell your parents and then tell them you're assigned to something secretive you can't discuss?

During some of the action sequences, I've been reminded of those old 70's and 80's action shows entirely filmed on the Universal backlots. Maybe the acting just isn't great. It all seems so rehersed; their choreography is showing.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

digdug said:


> During some of the action sequences, I've been reminded of those old 70's and 80's action shows entirely filmed on the Universal backlots. Maybe the acting just isn't great. It all seems so rehersed; their choreography is showing.


The outdoor scene an episode ago or so where the transformer malfunctioned or whatever and the library caught on fire reminded me of the show CHiPs.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Battlestar Galactica does the exact same kind of thing, and just as often, yet oddly many people (myself included) don't mind in BG, but it drives them crazy on Jericho.
> 
> (Although I'll confess, it took me the better part of a season to get over it on BG...)


The only thing that continues to bug me on BSG is their lack of consistency on cropping the corners of anything vaguely rectangular.


----------

